# Beenden von Prozessen mit Hilfe der "kill.exe" nicht möglich



## fa1nt (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mir eine kleine BATCH-Datein erstellt in der ich folgendes ablaufen lassen wollte:

Programm A schließen
Programm B schließen
Programm C starten
Programm D starten

Das mit dem Starten ist ja noch einfach und klappt einwandfrei:

C:\Programme\ProgrammC\ProgrammC.exe
"C:\Programme\Programm D\ProgrammD.exe"

Nur das schließen der Programme A und B klappt nicht. Dazu habe ich mir auch schon die kill.exe heruntergeladen (wie hier beschrieben), in C:\Windows eingefügt und in eine *.bat-Datein folgendes reingeschrieben:

kill ProgrammA.exe

Das hat aber nicht funktioniert, deswegen habe ich

"kill ProgrammA.exe"
kill C:\Programme\ProgrammA\ProgrammA.exe"
"kill C:\Programme\ProgrammA\ProgrammA.exe"

ausprobiert. Es hat aber alles nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich die Zeilen in die Eingabeaufforderung eingebe passiert das gleiche; nämlich nichts.

Kann mir jemand sagen was mache ich falsch?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, fa1nt


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Mit 
	
	
	



```
kill /?
```
 bekommst du die Hilfe des Befehls angezeigt.

Mit dem Programm tlist kannst du dir alle Prozesse auflisten lassen.

Evtl. läuft das Programm A unter einem anderen Prozessnamen.

Wie in der Hilfe zu lesen ist kannst du auch reguläre Ausdrücke angeben.

Evtl. möchte das Programm auch nicht beendet werden? Dann solltest du mal den Schalter -f ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## fa1nt (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Leider geht es immer noch nicht. Ich habe die Prozesse der Programme die ich beenden will im Taskmanager nachgeguckt und es schon mit versch. Programmen versucht (steam.exe, icqlite.exe, firefox.exe, explorer.exe etc.), nur weder in der *.bat-Datein noch in der Eingabeaufforderung funktioniert es. Im Taskmanager kann ich die Prozesse manuell auch ohne Probleme beenden.

Wie genau muss ich das mit dem Parameter -f schreiben? Ich habe schon
kill -f firefox.exe (und andere Programme versucht)
versucht.

MfG


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Bekommst du denn auch keine Fehlermeldungen?

Welche Windows Version benutzt du denn? Eigentlich sollte das Programm taskkill ab Windows 2003 mit an Board sein. Das bietet noch ein paar Optionen mehr.
	
	
	



```
taskkill /im notepad.exe
```
Gruß


----------



## fa1nt (27. Oktober 2007)

Habe Windows XP Home Edition SP2 (Original Version, nicht geckrackt oder so).
Nein, bekomme keine Fehlermeldungen. Es kommt einfach gar nichts wenn ich es in der Eingabeaufforderung eingebe. Und wenn ich die BATCH-Datei ausführe öffnet sich nur ganz Kurz die Konsole für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde und ist dann wieder zu. Ansonsten passiert nichts.
Werde taskkill mal ausprobieren, thx.

/e: Wie genau muss ich das mit dem taskkill machen? Ist das ein Programm welches ich runterladen muss? Tut mir Leid, habe auf diesem Gebiet echt nicht viel Ahnung.


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2007)

fa1nt hat gesagt.:


> /e: Wie genau muss ich das mit dem taskkill machen? Ist das ein Programm welches ich runterladen muss? Tut mir Leid, habe auf diesem Gebiet echt nicht viel Ahnung.


Das Programm sollte bereits installiert sein.


http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../xp/all/proddocs/en-us/taskkill.mspx?mfr=true

Gruß


----------



## fa1nt (27. Oktober 2007)

Ok, habe jetzt die taskkill.exe in den WINDOWS-Ordner eingefügt. Wenn ich jetzt in die Eingabeaufforderung "taskkill /im steam.exe" eingebe schließen sich nur die offenen Fenster des Programms, aber ich will ja dass das Programm beendet wird, sprich der Prozess steam.exe.


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2007)

fa1nt hat gesagt.:


> Ok, habe jetzt die taskkill.exe in den WINDOWS-Ordner eingefügt.


Wozu? Das Programm sollte im Windows\command Ordner drin sein.
\edit: Nein, es sollte im windows\system32 Ordner drin sein.


fa1nt hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt in die Eingabeaufforderung "taskkill /im steam.exe" eingebe schließen sich nur die offenen Fenster des Programms, aber ich will ja dass das Programm beendet wird, sprich der Prozess steam.exe.


Dann probier mal den Schalter /t.

Läuft der Task evtl. als Service? Dann probier den Filter "services eq ...".

Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. Oktober 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm sollte bereits installiert sein.


Nicht bei Windows XP _Home Edition_.


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Nicht bei Windows XP _Home Edition_.


Aha, da hat mich der Teil der URL (http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../xp/all/proddocs/en-us/taskkill.mspx?mfr=true) 
 mit "windows/xp/*all*/proddocs" wohl in die Irre geführt.

Gruß


----------

